# 2015 IBO Spring National



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

My group has already booked for Spring and winter nationals. Even thou we are it's so cold we can't shoot outside yet. So yardage is going to be fun


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Hoping the Wife and I can make the trip this year.......


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Planning on making it down again...


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Already have my room booked for the winter national and got a cabin for the spring national. Will be at all national shoots and worlds.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Can't wait to see everyone. The cabins at Pipestem are really nice.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Also there are about 80 campsites for anyone wanting to bring their campers.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Several of us are coming from Va. Staying in the campground.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Hope they have a good defense course set up comeing eary to shoot it.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I enjoyed the set up a great deal last year. I am hoping to make it down again this year! Keep up the great work!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

3Darchr said:


> Hope they have a good defense course set up comeing eary to shoot it.


The defense range this year is going to be a dandy. It is going to be on last year's pro ranges. All shooters are on site and the pro ranges are set up spectator friendly again this year. It's going to be a good time.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Beautiful place. Lots of us coming up this year. Can't wait.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Enjoyed last years shoot and will be there again this year.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Rooms booked! Wouldn't miss this shoot for anything! Great place to shoot.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

I heard nothing but good things about this shoot! Larry puts ALOT of time into this shoot to make it a great event. Im sure this year will be just as good and even better! A single individual putting this much time into setting up all these targets and getting all the vendors to show up shows just how much he loves this sport! ! Kudos to outbackarcher! ! 

Come on out everyone and shoot a great event! !


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Link for info?


----------



## Thorpe729 (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't wait. Last year was the first national event I attended and it was a great experience!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.odproshops.com/ibospringnational.htm


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

ibo.net also has some information


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are a few vendors that are supposed to be attending the event. Granted this could change.

Lancaster
Shrewd
Tru Ball
Gold Tip
Deer Crossing Arrows
Bohning
Pearson
Classic Scopes
Extreme
Americas Best Bow Strings
Blazing Creations
AEP
Doinker
and hopefully more...


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am coming with two other guys. First time shooting out of state. Looking forward to it!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yay for Lancaster!


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> Yay for Lancaster!


They should of been there last year. I new they would be this year after all the flack they got about not being there.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Way more shooters than was at the NC Regions shoot. I think they were doing a out west shoot that weekend last year.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Room booked and can't wait. Great shoot.


----------



## krjones82 (Apr 11, 2010)

So this is my 1st IBO shoot just asking is it like ASA like do you shoot two day how many targets you shoot trying to find out looking to shoot mbr so when dose this class shoot ?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You can shoot anytime
2 ranges of 20 targets each. One or two days.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

This is the shoot that's set up more like an ASA correct?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I set kind of a hybrid course. It's not a H range like the ASA shoots but I don't walk you to death and try to keep you shooting.


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

This was a Great shoot last year! Really looking forward to it this year. Can't wait!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Only 13.5 hrs. Seriously considering it


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Come on down Kevin. If you book soon you will be able to at the park and probably won't have to get back into your vehicle until you leave. I will have a van running from the lodge to the vendors this year.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Sponsor money is coming in. Not ready to make an announcement of guaranteed money yet but it shouldn't be long.


----------



## Bowfanatic (Mar 4, 2009)

Absolutely loved this shoot last year. Really looking forward to coming down this year.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't forget to thank the host and his team! Very well run shoot. They are taking the extra time to give the archers a great experience.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking forward to this shoot again this year, hope the weather is as nice as last years. Pretty big gamble that time of the year..
To me, this shoot last year set the bar a bit higher for the other IBO hosts to measure up to. In many years of shooting IBO events, this was the first time that I heard an overwhelming appreciation from the shooters as to how the shoot was ran for the weekend. I not only talked with Larry about the great job his crew did organizing this event; I also made it a point to talk to a few IBO board members about taking a few notes and learning from them...We will all see how that goes in the future I guess. I look forward to an even more improved event this year. Thanks again Larry and crew..


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking forward to this years shoot. Booked a room today in Princeton. The Pipestem Lodge only has suites left.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

RickT said:


> Looking forward to this years shoot. Booked a room today in Princeton. The Pipestem Lodge only has suites left.


Same thing here...any recommendations on lodging Larry???


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm doing the same. Are the hotels in Princeton or beckly giving 10% discounts ?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I didn't get any deals worked out in Princeton but if the park is full Princeton is where you need to stay. I have a list of hotels I will post a link for. Beckley will be about an hour drive to the park.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.odproshops.com/ibospringnational.htm


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

There also a few bed and breakfast and some cabins outside the park. I will try to post some information on some of these places when I get it.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Bluestone State Park should have some cabins available. 304-466-2805. It's probably a 20 minute drive to Pipestem.


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

With temps hitting 25 below and colder, deep snow and high winds my 3-D practice routine has been........none.

Last year was great and look forward to shooting it again. Hoping for a repeat of last years weather.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

TTT

great shoot ahead


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

I may get to come out and socialize with everybody, shoulder surgery has put a hold on all my archery for near future.


----------



## jordan.gable (Nov 13, 2011)

Ill be there. This will be my first true match. Hoping for some beginners luck.

SEABEES CAN DO


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you have to pre register or can you register there. Im already an Ibo member only big shoot ive been to is worlds 2x. A friend and me are thinking of making the 10.5hr drive down.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

foland20 said:


> Do you have to pre register or can you register there. Im already an Ibo member only big shoot ive been to is worlds 2x. A friend and me are thinking of making the 10.5hr drive down.


You should be able pre register through the ibo office or you can sign up at the site.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Room is booked for the weekend. So much looking forward to the shoot!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm still working on range layouts. They should be some good ones. Look me up when your there. I'll be the short fat guy running around like a chicken with its head cut off.


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Just got back a few days ago from Winter Nationals. Already looking forward to Spring. There will be three attending in my party. Now to book the room.


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

I know that the winter national did not follow the typical shooting format for PMR and SPM. Will the Pro and Semi-Pro class's have a shotgun start again this year at Pipestem?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

tshoyt23 said:


> I know that the winter national did not follow the typical shooting format for PMR and SPM. Will the Pro and Semi-Pro class's have a shotgun start again this year at Pipestem?


Yes the pro and semi pro classes will shotgun start. Still up in the air about the pro hunter. I'm not fond of putting a green stake on the range with the blue stake in the pro class. 

You will shoot 20 Saturday and 20 Sunday.


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, sounds good. Greatly appreciated! Looking forward to it.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

Will the open class and pro classes shoot the same course the way winter nationals did or will they be seperate?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

The pro range is separate from the MBO range. I will have 200 targets set so hopefully that will help the traffic jam we had last year.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Larry you do great I'm sure you will do fine. Can't wait till next year when you get national triple crown shoot


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

When are you going to decide format for pro bow hunter. Could influence my travel plans


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

Larry are you planning on FMC and HC shooting on the same range as last year?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

With the additional range I am setting there will be 2 stakes per range. The blue and green on one, red and yellow on one, orange and white on one. This will hopefully help with the traffic jams.


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on the campground, outbackarcher.... got my site, will pull in THU eve, stay til Sunday. Me (SHC), at least 2 others (HC/FHC).


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

So phc is going to be like Kentucky shoot when ever?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Hotel booked....Looking forward to seeing WV again!!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

stoz said:


> So phc is going to be like Kentucky shoot when ever?


call IBO and ask to make sure


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

stoz said:


> So phc is going to be like Kentucky shoot when ever?


I will get with Bryan and talk about it some more. We won't have a green stake on the pro range while the pros are shooting though.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok let us know bc I just talked to them and they just told me 30/10 Sat and sun.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

stoz said:


> Ok let us know bc I just talked to them and they just told me 30/10 Sat and sun.


OK. I just got off the phone with Bryan. All Pro and Semi pro classes will start at 10 am Saturday and 8 am on Sunday. You will be shooting 20 targets each day.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

wvbowhunter06 said:


> Larry you do great I'm sure you will do fine. Can't wait till next year when you get national triple crown shoot


He does do great. He puts his heart and soul into it.


----------



## Reaper15 (Jun 17, 2012)

There will be 4 out of my party down there we have a cabin booked. plan on being there Thursday night thru Sunday. Larry I hope to shake your hand shot it last year and had a great time. Brian


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Whats it cost to shoot?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Last year we had to get the membership for $30, then I can't remember how much it was for the shoot.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

$42


----------

